# What are these extra codes on my Data Plate? Plus vin decoding?



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello, can someone tell me what these two extra strings of numbers are on my 70 Lemans? B60, and B90 on the second row

And can someone tell me if the GTO tag(Clearer pic) is a Judge or not?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

B60 and B90 are UPC accessory codes used at the Freemont plant, I've never been able to find documents showing what those codes indicate. The data plate does not ID the Judge option. Sometimes a build sheet is hidden in the car in the seat springs or you can order the PHS documents that will give all details about the car.

Another way to ID if the car may be a Judge is by the rear spoiler, if the car was a Judge the left trunk torgue rod will be a little larger than the right rod to help lift the extra weight of the spoiler.


----------

